# Auburn, AL groups?



## temlav (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of local gaming groups (table-top or board games) in the area? I am aware there is a group that meets in Columbus, GA but I was hoping for something more local.


----------



## DiligentDru (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in Auburn and i am looking for the exact same thing. Let me know if you have any luck


----------



## jasper (May 6, 2011)

have you guys tried the student union bb on campus? 
Also Visions in Montgomery Al has tables and various games.


----------

